# Blucky Hands Makeover



## redrom (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks cool. I bet it takes a while to do the first one, but gets easier and faster after that. Thanks for the detailed tutorial.


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*Awsome awsome awsome, that is so mutch easier then taking wire, tape, & pcv, because the hand is all ready molded you dont have to mold, bend, or stab your hand bending the wire lol, ( I did, hence the saying " my blood sweat and tears went in to making this " ). Your idea is a great help, thank you.*


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

redrom said:


> Looks cool. I bet it takes a while to do the first one, but gets easier and faster after that.


Yep... the first one took a little while to do, but the second one I had done in under an hour. I am sure this time can be cut down a little too


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome! I'm going to do that to my bluckies for sure!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

awesome, I honestly had already cutblucky hands earlier in the week,, used masking tape to kinda shape the fingers, but like the looks of yours better, will have to give this a try! Thanks, Herman!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet tut, Herm! Thanks for posting! You do great work.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks Herman, great job and will give this a try for sure.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Definitely worth the wait 
Thanks for posting!

MsM


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

very nice , thank you.


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

the sign of a true home haunter...taking a random cheap halloween prop and making it quality. Love the look herman!!!

-DK


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the Makeover.
This is exacaly what I wanted to do with mine.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

This is a great how to. I'll have to see if I have some extra Blucky hands and try this.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

FYI
I tried this.
Just make sure your blucky is fresh......
Mine are several years old.
Plastic tends to become brittle in the Nevada sun even in October.
Could not even cut it with out it shattering.
Forget about folding the fingers back.
I will have to try on a newer one.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

To bad the Dollar Tree does not have blucky hands this year


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

great idea!! definitely going to do this!!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

lowdwnrob said:


> To bad the Dollar Tree does not have blucky hands this year


Yesterday I was in the Dollar Tree, and they had made space for their Halloween items. There was also a couple of cartons of stock, which contained - amongst other items they had last year - the blucky hands. 

Not sure if these were left over stock from last year, but it may be worth checking out DT once they get more stock in


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I just found some 1/4" PVC at PVC Pipe - US Plastic Corporation and I didn't know PVC came so in that size. 

I will have to try a variation of this with it.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Herman Secret said:


> Yesterday I was in the Dollar Tree, and they had made space for their Halloween items. There was also a couple of cartons of stock, which contained - amongst other items they had last year - the blucky hands.
> 
> Not sure if these were left over stock from last year, but it may be worth checking out DT once they get more stock in


Went searching (online) and found there's a Dollar Tree store not too far away from me!! I'm gonna go tomorrow morning and check 'em out -- sounds like they have a lot of fun stuff.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very clever idea, That is a great way to add a nice look to those hands and make them more realistic looking.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh the pics are gone!!!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

whichypoo said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh the pics are gone!!!!


He's got this tutorial posted on his website. Here's the link: http://home.comcast.net/~uk_teejay/tutorials/bluckyhands/bluckyhands.htm


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Fixed the pic links - they are now up


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you so very much !! I did go onto your web page and check all of your stuff out. Thank you for putting them up. Great ideas and how too's


----------



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

Great stuff as always Herm, I always look forward to your tutorials.


----------

